# Problema con un cargador de pilas



## grazni2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hola amigos. 

Soy nuevo en este foro pero espero que me ayudeis con mi problema, el cual es el siguiente. 

Tengo un cargador de pilas de la marca SILVANO en el cual puedo cargar 2 pares de pilas AA o AAA. 

Este cargador carga las pilas por anverso y reverso y cuando inserto los pares de pilas se encienden 2 leds de color rojo indicando que el par de pilas anverso y reverso estan cargando. 

Ademas dicho cargador tiene un 3er led de color verde que indica cuando las baterias estan completas de carga. 

El problema es que cuando transcurre el tiempo establecido de carga no se enciende este indicador de color verde.... y no esta fundida porque lo he comprobado 

¿Alguien pude decirme a que puede ser debido que este indicador no se encienda? 

muchas gracias de antemano y espero vuestra ayuda. 

grazni2


----------



## caliche (Feb 8, 2006)

dime, alguna vez te encendio ese led indicador?

Salu2


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Conozco muchos cargadores chinos que tienen leds indicadores que solo el diseñador del equipo sabe en que penso cuando los puso, ademas que ni siquiera traen circuito limitador de corriente. Por eso lo mejor es comprar cargadores de marcas reconocidas para evitar dañar prematuramente las pilas.

Saludos.


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 8, 2006)

un consulta un tanto tonta quizas la que te voy a hacer .... ¿ abriste el cargador para ver si estaba conectado el led? ..... seria ridiculo sino lo estuviese, pero no imposible ....


----------



## grazni2 (Feb 9, 2006)

Gracias a todos por interesaros y por vuestros posts. Intentare responder a todo.

Nunca he visto el led verde encendido mientras funciona el cargador.

Lo que si he hecho es comprobar el led abriendo el cargador y metiendo corriente directa al led para ver si encendia, y la verdad es que éste se enciende.

Las pilas que tengo son de Ni-MH y son de uns 700 MAh. + o -

cuando las saque del pack las puse a cargar unas 7 horas como decia en dicho pack

Tras siete horas no se encendio la luz verde y entonces las deje toda la noche y al dia siguiente seguia apagado el led verde de "completo"

Lo que si os digo es que el cargador dice que tras 5 horas de carga se desconecta.

Las pilas no se sobrecalentaron y el cargador tampoco; es como si estuviera desconectado!!

Bueno si necesitais mas información. preguntadme en este post.


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 9, 2006)

hola de nuevo grazni2 .... seria posible que nos mostrases una fotografia del cargador abierto? ... de ser asi supongo que habria mas material del cual averiguar la falla ....


----------



## grazni2 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hola a todos 

Acabo de leer el post donde me dices que os envie una foto del circuito del cargador.

Espero enviar la foto esta misma tarde; espero que sirva de algo si asi me podeis ayudar un poco más.

Hasta esta misma tarde.

Gracias a todos una vez mas.

Grazni2


----------



## grazni2 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Os envio las fotos del circuito del cargador para que los estudies y ver cual puede ser el problema de no se encienda el led verde.

Espero ayudaros.

gracias de grazni2
_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## grazni2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hola a todo el mundo; 

soy grazni2 ya he publicado las fotos del circuito del cargador como me pediste.

me resulta un tanto estraño que nadie haya visto las fotos y no me haya heccho ningun comentario.

Bueno supongo que tendreis cosas  mas importantes que hacer, cuando podais espero que me envies alguna respuesta y poder sacar algo mas en claro.

Hasta pronto y un saludo.
grazni2


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 14, 2006)

hola grazni2 ... disculpa la demora   ....

por lo que veo ... no entiendo que anda mal ... pero me llamó la atención una pista de color amarillento, que por lo que llego a ver, parece cortada en un punto .... revisa la continuidad con un multimetro .... saludos!


----------



## grazni2 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hola wyr3x:

He leido tu respuesta donde me dices que crees que puede haber una pista cortada y que la compruebe.
Dices que es una pista "amarillenta" con lo que no estoy muy seguro de a cual te refieres, por eso te pongo una foto remarcando la pista a la que creo que me indicas.

Si esto es asi, dime si la pista a la que te refieres es la que yo he remarcado en rojo con una flecha.

Muchas gracias por contestarme.

grazni2
___________________________________________________


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 15, 2006)

exacto, diste en el clavo ... revisa su ontinuidad con un multimetro .... suerte!


----------



## grazni2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hola wyr3x:

Te escribo para decirte que he comprobado la pista que posiblemente estuviera cortada, pero NO LO ESTÁ.

Además he comprobado otras pistas por si acaso y todo correcto....¿CREO?

Pienso que a lo mejor sea algíun componente (resistencia, condensador, diodo, etc...) que esté malo.....; pero esto yo no lo se indentificar porque no se utilizar el tester de comprobación de todos los componentes(NO SOY ELECTRICISTA/ELECTRONICO)

Bueno lo de la continuidad sí SE COMPROBARLO porque es algo básico.

Para finalizar te diré que ya he cerrado el aparato y lo dejaré  así "POR EL MOMENTO". Ya que aunque no se enciende el led de indicador de completo las pilas me cargan + o - bien; puesto que el jodido cargador tras 5 horas de funcinamiento enchufado a la pared se desconecta sin indicar nada; claro está. De ahí mis preguntas y apertura de este hilo.

Gracias a todos por todo, por vuestra ayuda y el interés  que habeis mostrado.

Hasta otra ocasión con futuras .......... preguntas y dudas.

SALU2 DE GRAZNI2


----------

